# Can you donate your eggs on a NHS funded IVF treatment?



## x roxy x (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi 

I've just been given one cycle of I.V.F funded by the NHS with no mention on funding for freezing, and I would hate to think any eggs/embryos have just gone to waste. Even before I knew I had to go down the I.V.F road I have always wanted to donate my eggs.

I am still very new to all this and was just wondering if that was a option?


----------



## sammy75 (Jun 12, 2010)

hi roxy, i'm not sure if you can egg share on the nhs cycle but can't see why you couldn't so ring your clinic and ask them, and regarding freezing they freeze any embryo's of good quality free for the first year and then it costs around 200 a year to keep them until you want to use them.


----------



## x roxy x (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks Sammy 

It's a lot to get your head around at first. 

They're going to love me at my next appointment I've got tons of questions for them


----------

